# usted habla español?



## martinatkinson (Feb 19, 2002)

Hola!

Si usted puede leer esto yo realmente necesite su ayuda.  Estoy
programando un editor de textos y lo quisiera traducirlo al español,
no obstante no soy fluido en español.  Usted estaría dispuesto a
mirar mis traducciones y cerciorarse de gramática está correcto?

Gracias!

Albert

_translation---_ 

Hello!

If you can really read this I I need its aid. I am programming a text editor and it wanted it to translate it to the Spanish, despite I am not fluid in Spanish. You would be arranged to watch my translations and to make sure of grammar is correct?

Thanks!

Albert


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 19, 2002)

Yo chupo. Mi espanol esta horrible. Buen suerte.


----------



## adambyte (Feb 20, 2002)

Yo, tambien. Las personas del press3.com probablamente estudiaron espanol en colegio para tres años. Lo siento. lol

[Insert standard gripe about lack of Mac Greek support here]


----------



## martinatkinson (Feb 20, 2002)

Hola!

Cualquiera de usted sentiría tan pasar cómodo con mis traducciones y
controlar la gramática?  Mi aplicación no se acaba así que puede
ser un rato.

Gracias!

Albert

_translation---_  

Hello!

Anyone of you you would so feel to happen comfortable with my translations and to control the grammar? My application does not finish so it can awhile be.

Thanks!

Albert


----------



## martinatkinson (Feb 20, 2002)

Hola!

Apesadumbrado por un poste doble, pero cómo estoy que hace en mi
gramática en mis postes en esta cuerda de rosca?  Es buena o muy
dañada?

Gracias!

Albert


----------



## Izzy (Feb 20, 2002)

What program are you using for those translations albert?  I've been speaking spanish my whole life and I still have trouble following some of your sentences...LOL

I could try to give you a hand...just tell me what you want to say in spanish and I can give you a good translation.  Just go ahead and email me what you wanna translate and I will do my best.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 20, 2002)

I can understand ALL of what you said, unfortunatelly my active memory vocaulary is almost nill in spanish so I cant do it


----------



## martinatkinson (Feb 20, 2002)

Hello!

It seems as though this program I am using does not do a very good translation.  Here is the Spanish to English translation of my last post:

---

Hello!

Grieved by a double post, but how I am that it does in my grammar in
my posts in this cord of spiral?  Good or it is very damaged?

Thanks!

Albert 

---

Some of it got it correct but what is this about "my grammar in
my posts in this cord of spiral"???

Thanks to those who agreed to help check grammer.  Looks like I will need you soon.  It would be pretty bad if I translated "PowerText is a very powerfull text editor that can do many things!" to Spanish and it came out as "PowerText es mismo un editor de textos del powerfull que puede
hacer muchas cosas!" which in English is "PowerText is same a text editor of powerfull that can make many things!"

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## BoneFill (Apr 24, 2002)

Al parecer su problema es el mismo de siempre en cuanto a traductores se refiere, los verbos en inglés y en español se conjugan de formas diferentes ademas de otras muchas reglas gramaticales y sobrre todo las diferencias en cuanto a palabras (acentos, el uso de la "ñ" y "ll", etc), el ejemplo más claro que puedo dar es:

English: Sky & Heaven
Español: Cielo y Cielo

Este tipo de palabras suele confundir a los traductores y por lo tanto la traducción no sera la correcta.

En caso de que aún necesites ayuda, puedes contar conmigo....... 

Me interesa lo que estas haciendo ya que necesito urgentemente un traductor español/inglés ya que tengo serios problemas cuando de hablar y escribir se trata....  

Thanks!

D. Buenfil


----------



## changomarcelo (Apr 26, 2002)

Hi! I speak spanish, I live in Argentina. If you would like to contact me to tell me what your app is about or just to send me what you want me to check, just e-mail me to changomarcelo@mac.com.

And here goes the same message in spanish:

¡Hola! Yo hablo español, vivo en Argentina. Si querés contactarme para decirme de qué se trata tu programa o solo para enviarme lo que querés que revise, simplemente mandame un mensaje de correo a changomarcelo@mac.com.

Saludos!!


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 26, 2002)

No hablo español bien más. Tomé cuatro y una mitad de los años del español en "High School" secundaria, pero no la he practicado desde entonces. 

Perdón yo si mi gramática es atroz. Estoy utilizando los pescados.


----------



## martinatkinson (Apr 27, 2002)

¡Hola!

Utilizo los pescados de Babel también. He tenido cuatro años de español pero no sé hablar detalladamente. ¿Cualquier persona sabe confiable es el traductor de los pescados de Babel? ¿Es bastante confiable a ser el uso único para las traducciones del Web site o la traducción del programa o debe yo hablar con un natural?

Albert


----------



## changomarcelo (Apr 27, 2002)

Actually, your spanish is horrible, but very funny!! 

Babel Fish  is good to translate one or two words, but it can't translate a whole sentence with sense. It really sucks!
But the most funny thing is when you use it to re-translate a text several times, for example.... I will translate this text to spanish and then again to english!!

_Really, his Spanish is horrible, but very amused! 

The fish of Babel is good to translate one or two words, but it cannot translate a whole oration with sense. It really aspires! 
But the amused thing is more to when you use re- translates a text several times, for example.... I will again translate the text from the east to the then Spanish and to the English! _


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 28, 2002)

There is actually a thread to post in for Babelfish users.  I can't do this very often -- I fall out of my chair laughing.


----------

